# Equine Colour Genetics-Game



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow..i just spent like an hour looking at that site  there's like 8 different combinations that look like my horses...ahaha i really need to get them tested


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I've seen this game before. It's pretty neat, although it does allow you to do some impossible genetic combinations. For example, it lets you have a horse that is homozygous for frame, which is lethal. It also lets you have a white horse who is homozygous for roan and tobiano...all 3 of these are linked to the KIT gene, and since the horse only inherits one half of a KIT gene from each parent, it means you could have one or none of those genes, ToR, WTo, ToTo, WR, RR, but certainly not all of them at the same time lol


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

That is really interesting and fun! Thanks for posting it


----------

